# Whistler 2013 - Snowboard Edit



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Great editing. Flume just goes so well with snowboading.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

mpeters90 said:


> Whistler 2013 - Snowboard Clip on Vimeo
> 
> Hey there check out this short snowboard movie, shot over 6 months (Dec 012 - May 013) - at Blackcomb & Whistler mountain, Canada.
> 
> ...


Good stuff...makes me want to board up there. Looks amazing.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

nice editing, good song choice, and the pow looked sweet.


----------

